# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  GOGOL BORDELLO, ЭМИР КУСТУРИЦА: 4-5 Декабря, Киев, мега фестиваль BALKANFEST

## Felixkubin

BALKANFEST, который состоится в Киеве, в Дворце спорта, 4-5 декабря 2009 года – это международный двухдневный фестиваль, в перспективе ежегодный, организованный командой поклонников балканской музыки для тысяч единомышленников. Эмир Кустурица и The No Smoking Orchestra (Сербия), Gogol Bordello (США), Гайдамаки (Украина), Fanfare Ciocărlia (Румыния), Kočani Orkestar (Македония) ,KAL (Сербия) – звёздный состав участников фестиваля, гарячий микс карнавала, балагана, рок-н-ролла, джаза, цыганских танцев, турецких маршев, сараевской панк-культуры, на трубах, кларнетах, скрипках, литаврах, под влиянием мелодий Ближнего Востока и даже Ямайки.

Билеты в Одессе можно заказать по тел. 097 241 00 32 либо отправить запрос на [email protected] 

ВНИМАНИЕ! БИЛЕТОВ ОГРАНИЧЕННОЕ КОЛЛИЧЕСТВО! 




http://balkanfest.com

http://vkontakte.ru/club9724155

----------


## TechnoIndigo

это потрясающий фэст +) но к сожалению я не смогу на нем присутствовать...

----------

